
Interactive Universe Scale Explorer - dskang
http://htwins.net/scale2
======
mtraven
Nice but it's been done before: <http://www.powersof10.com/> and by Charles
and Ray Eames, no less.

------
tvladeck
Wow. I spent a good 30 minutes here, and it was awesome. Thanks!!

------
malbs
the haunting music did it for me

